# Lost Rope in Eagle River



## outdoormikeg (Oct 11, 2003)

Lost throw bag in S Turns (just below Minturn) on Eagle river. Last seen packed so let's hope it stays that way!

Red Mongo Bag with spectra cord.

Name on bag is Gehard and number is 970-471-9835.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

